

The Secret Meeting that Changed Rap Music and Destroyed a Generation - marshc1
http://dontpaniconline.com/magazine/music/the-secret-meeting-that-changed-rap-music-and-destroyed-a-generation

======
jyzzmoe
Only a gullible pinhead would think that this is true.

